# Very sweet babies in Western NC



## cookiebear<3 (Aug 2, 2013)

We could probably go to about Greenville, SC.. The babies are extremely tame, fifteen of them, but I'll probably end up keeping one or two. They're cuddly and playful and about four weeks old. There is about equal number of boys and girls. Three albino, two girls and one boy.. the boy is the runt, stewie and I think I'll keep him<3 anyway the rest are hooded, I don't believe any would be show quality but they are PERFECT pets. Some are Black and White and the others are kinda grey and white and some have brown specks in the grey.  I'll try to post pictures sometime but I don't know if I can.

So basically if you're interested please respond but if you're very serious about getting one or a few please email me because sometimes I forget this forum!

Thanks  Christine


----------



## cookiebear<3 (Aug 2, 2013)

My email is [email protected] or you could text me at (828) 506-6705


----------

